#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-01
<acetakwas> Morning everyone.
<acetakwas> I've just published this: http://takwas.github.io/article/ubuntu-africa-calls.html
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> for those that forget to read africa mails
<Kilos> http://takwas.github.io/article/ubuntu-africa-calls.html
<Kilos> nice blog imo
<Kilos> hi chesedo
<Kilos> wb
<chesedo> ty Kilos
<chesedo> and hi all
<Bilel_mk> Good Morning Every one ! Good Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk
<Bilel_mk> hello Kilos how are you ?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> are you reading your africa mails
<Bilel_mk> Yup ! Sorry for the last meting at  27 i can't make it !
<Kilos> its ok
<Kilos> you guys must feel free to use the list please
<Bilel_mk> roger that !
<Bilel_mk> :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> nice last mail from nigeria
<Bilel_mk> how it Work ? how ca i use the list ! every one can send to person in the mail list ???
<Bilel_mk> Kilos,
<Kilos> sec
<Bilel_mk> okay
<Kilos> im not sure about individual mails
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> chesedo wanna jump in here
<Kilos> im a bit busy with board stuff atm
<Bilel_mk> you sead list ! which list ?
<Kilos> Bilel_mk https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> in there you can join the mailing list
<Kilos> bottom of the page if i remember right
<Bilel_mk> I am already subscribe on the mailing list
<Kilos> then you just mail to ubuntu-africa@lists.launchpad.net
<Kilos> and everyone will see it
<Bilel_mk> ah ! okay Sorry for bother :)
<Kilos> this was the last one
<Kilos>  http://takwas.github.io/article/ubuntu-africa-calls.html
<Kilos> didnt you get it?
<Kilos> no bother sir
<Bilel_mk> yup i got it
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi ac3takwas nice blog
<acetakwas> Kilos: Thanks. Just rereading the post now, I see it needs a few corrections. 'Was a bit sleepy posting it this morning.
<acetakwas> Your corrections are also welcome.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> find more peeps there by you to join us as well
<Padroni>  hola
<Kilos> hi Padroni
<Kilos> hi Ch3ck d3r1ck
<Kilos> elacheche reply to that mail or something
<Kilos> seems peeps are scared to use the list
<Kilos> Padroni imo any relevant linux blogs
<elacheche> Kilos, what email x)
<Kilos> in this list
<Kilos> ai!
<elacheche> I have 55 unread mails on my inbox x(
<Kilos> read them
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whats the good of unread emails
<elacheche> I have some emergencies.. It's monday x(
<Kilos> oh my
<elacheche> I'm reading them asap :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> :D
<Padroni> I was thinking of maybe moving some stuff from compunation.co.za over to the ubuntu blog
<Kilos> your old blog?
<Kilos> there was some good stuff there iirc
<Padroni> I won't say 'old' blog
<Padroni> just that I have no time to blog at the moment
<Kilos> the place i read a coupla years ago?
<Padroni> so the stuff that is on there, can be moved over to the ubuntu-africa blog
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> Like this :
<Padroni> http://compunation.co.za/filesystem-hierarchy-on-unix-linux/
<Kilos> ya there was some good stuff there
<Padroni> or this even:
<Padroni> http://compunation.co.za/lamp-server-installation-on-ubuntu/
<Kilos> the fly will activate the blogging thing when he gets a break
<Padroni> so yea - soon as I know WHAT will be put on that blog, I will know whether I have anything relevant to contribute
<Padroni> I actually miss blogging
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> dont forget now
<Kilos> haha i used to enjoy it as well
<Kilos> but takes too much energy now
<acetakwas> Sorry Kilos, got disconnected.
<acetakwas> Saw you message up to : "find more peeps there by you to join us as well"
<acetakwas> from the logs
<acetakwas> Did you say anything after that?
<Kilos> np acetakwas ineternet been bad for a week or more
<acetakwas> Okay
<Kilos> lemme scroll and see
<Padroni> hello acetakwas
<Padroni> how are you?
<Padroni> thanx for the breakdown of the meeting on your blog - saved me from working through logs
<acetakwas> Padroni::  hi
<acetakwas> You are welcome
<acetakwas> Glad it helped you
<acetakwas> :)
<Kilos> acetakwas http://bin.snyman.info/mmmcvfpz
<Kilos> thats all that was said
<Padroni> yeah - you would thinking blogging about a IRC meeting is a pointless thing to do
<Padroni> but like I said - it saved me from going through the logs
<Padroni> as I missed the meeting
<acetakwas> Kilos::  Thanks
<Kilos> yw
<acetakwas> Yes. Seemed that way at first.
 * acetakwas just corrected the errors on the blog post :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> oh acetakwas
<Kilos> we are officially recognised ny ubuntu, only wecannot be a loco because that stands fo local community and we are very widely spread
<Kilos> we even have the official ubuntulog bot here
<Kilos> ai!
<Na3iL> Hello Africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hey Kilos, what's up
<Kilos> not much and there
<Na3iL> not much as well
<Na3iL> I am wondering when others will post in the maillist
<Kilos> there was one
<Kilos> nice one
<Kilos> we need to wake everyone else up
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-02
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<MarwenDo> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hows things there MarwenDo ?
<Kilos> all good here
<MarwenDo> fine :)
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos , MarwenDo
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<MarwenDo> Morning CraigZim
<Kilos> eebrah you still alive?
<Kilos> you need to just greet now and again so we know you are ok
<Kilos> you too cyrilb d3r1ck Ch3ck cbj R0ok_ daker Tribaal etc etc
<R0ok_> guten mogen people
 * R0ok_ hopes he didn't make a spelling error
<Kilos> guten morgen R0ok_
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<R0ok_> Kilos: Ow! I actually mis-spelled it :(
<Kilos> rev the fb page a bit so  peeps can wake up
<philipballew> Kilos, hey buddy
<Kilos> hehe R0ok_ np
<Kilos> im a bud
<Kilos> too old to be a buddy
<R0ok_> ha!
<R0ok_> ever wondered what 1 TB of RAM looks like ? -> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9M33n3fA6_A/VrBQnnp5ElI/AAAAAAAAIko/v5HTT44n97Y/s780-no/1tbram.png
<R0ok_> With that much RAM, I wonder if you can even achieve RAM speeds of over 800MHz
<Kilos> wow
<d3r1ck> hey everyone
<elacheche> Hey Guys! I have a question! Do you know any website where can I get CC or CopyLeft licensed posters to hack and use for events! Look at this → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork#Ubuntu-TN_ArtWorks Before we had some artists in the LoCo, that create posters for us, now they are gone.. And I'm not able to create something better than ASCII art posters x( so I should find a base to use and hack for the events posters..
<CraigZim> not much on the net
<elacheche> Only this http://spreadubuntu.org/
<elacheche> But no one is still sing it.. so many artworks are old.. and useless :;/
<CraigZim> https://www.google.com/search?q=creative+commons&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi4hqSD69jKAhUC0xQKHaAIAu0Q_AUIBygB&biw=1138&bih=516
<CraigZim> elacheche:  what posters are you looking for
<CraigZim> Ubuntu?
<CraigZim> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/poster
<elacheche> CraigZim, just am looking for materials to use when I need to :)
<Padroni> hi all
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> There is an APPROVED Open Source School in France o_O → http://opensourceschool.fr/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL hows things lad?
<Na3iL> Hey Kilos fine thanks what about you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> chesedo hows the twitter  thing going
<chesedo> Kilos: you can find it at https://twitter.com/pieter2627/status/692435631511838720
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> good man
<chesedo> might have done it a bit late as not everyone here got the link
<Kilos> ah
<chesedo> at least it seems to have generated 4 click to the website
<chesedo> s/click/clicks/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> every click counds
<Kilos> counts
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> when i started this channel was months with 3 or 4 of us
<chesedo> oh ok
<Kilos> i had to actually join some locos mailing lists to be able to even contact them
<inetpro> one click was me
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> anyway night africa
<chesedo> ag nee man
<Kilos> he is getting old inetpro
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lekker slaap chesedo
<chesedo> who me Kilos?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you said night
<Kilos> before me even so who is old
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-03
<chesedo> morning africa
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<chesedo> hello o young one :P
<Kilos> hi chesedo :d
<Kilos> QA hi
<QA> evening
<Kilos> QA hi
<QA> wussup
<Kilos> QA QA hi
<QA> evening
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos and all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> QA tell zipper you may lurk here as well you know?
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell zipper on freenode
<Kilos> hi Daisyab__
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> another cameroonian
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ai!
<d3r1ck> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hi d3r1ck
<d3r1ck> I am Alangi Derick, from Cameroon. I mised the meeting last time
<d3r1ck> i came late so when is the next meeting?
<d3r1ck> *missed :)
<Kilos> we are trying to decide in the lists if we should make it quarterly or monthly
<d3r1ck> +1 for quarterly :)
<Kilos> i think so as well
<Kilos> wont you just answer in the list
<Kilos> we need feedback there
<d3r1ck> Kilos: Link please
<Kilos> oh havent you joined yet
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you can join the list there
<d3r1ck> Ok, thanks
<d3r1ck> Kilos: I just joined :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> d3r1ck did you join the mailing list near the bottom of that page
<Kilos> must be a subscribe button
<d3r1ck> I have subscribed
<Kilos> ty
<d3r1ck> Kilos: so which thread are my replying to ?
<Kilos> nw one on its way now
<Kilos> new
<chesedo> Kilos: acetakwas wrote the blog post right?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> long post
<Kilos> now to remember where
<chesedo> great just wanted to make sure... yes
<chesedo> just read it
<Kilos> its in the mail
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i tried the share thing
<chesedo> acetakwas: great blog about the meeting... note, i was not suppose to create a blog post but a tweet post
<Kilos> ant the twitter thing i think
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<spotty> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> and
<chesedo> ant why do they respond?
<QA> chesedo: If you say so
<spotty> chesedo: I'll remember that
<Kilos> wow
<chesedo> oh no
<Kilos> ant
<Kilos> ant why
<QA> Kilos: why do they respond?
<spotty> Kilos: why do they respond?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> wonder where the ant fits in
<chesedo> ant the
<QA> chesedo: Huh?
<spotty> chesedo: *blink*
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> for antwoord maybe
<Kilos> no they in english
<Kilos> and both do it
<Kilos> must be an ibid thing
<chesedo> ant website - http://ubuntu-africa.info/
<QA> chesedo: *blink*
<spotty> chesedo: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> ant do
<QA> Kilos: Excuse me?
<spotty> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ant make
<QA> Kilos: What?
<spotty> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hmm...
<chesedo> Kilos: try more than one word
<chesedo> ant make coffee
<QA> chesedo: Excuse me?
<spotty> chesedo: *blink*
<chesedo> ant make coffee?
<QA> chesedo: *blink*
<spotty> chesedo: *blink*
<Kilos> ant do it
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
<spotty> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> why must be special
<Kilos> QA why
<QA> Kilos: why do they respond?
<Kilos> yip in the programming
<chesedo> bots why
<chesedo> bot why
<QA> chesedo: why do they respond?
<spotty> chesedo: why do they respond?
<Kilos> bot hello
<QA> hoe gaan dit
<spotty> bonjour
<chesedo> it is a synonym for bot
<Kilos> bot attention
<QA> Kilos: What?
<spotty> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> bot shup
<QA> Shup yourself Oh noisy one
<spotty> Kilos: *blink*
<acetakwas> chesedo::  Oh sorry. I made the correction
<chesedo> The launchpad list's reply replies to the user and not the list... or is it just me
<chesedo> acetakwas: np
<acetakwas> chesedo::  Yes it is. Affected my last mail too. :(
<Kilos-> hi acetakwas ongolaBoy MarwenDo Na3iL elacheche d4rk-5c0rp cbj Bilel_mk
<Kilos-> nice to see some action in the list
<Na3iL> Hey Kilos- yep me too :D
<Kilos-> so far looks like peeps are happy with 1/4ly
<Bilel_mk> hey Kilos hey everyone !
<Kilos-> so that will take us to 26th march
<Kilos-> oh no
<Kilos-> 27th april
<Na3iL> Yep 27th april will be amazing
<Na3iL> hey Bilel_mk
<Bilel_mk> Hey Na3iL
<Kilos-> seems like tunisia is feeling threatened with all the cameroon peeps at the meeting. hope it pulls you all to the next meeting
<Kilos-> go africa
<Bilel_mk> hhhhhhhhhhh
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey Kilos- :)
<Kilos-> :D
<Kilos> i see we are a sub team of Verified Loco Teams
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> so elacheche how does one explain that
<elacheche> Kilos, ask wxl he's a LoCo Team Board member :)
<Kilos> nono just now they ban us man
<Kilos> but its good to know we are recognised as verified even though we are too far apart to be a loco
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> oh elacheche its via morocco team
<Kilos> i was getting worried about having to verify every 2 years
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos
<MarwenDo> sorry i was busy
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo np
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-04
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<chesedo> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo
<Kilos> seems like those that read our mail are happy with quarterly meetings
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> zipper here
<zipper> Oh nice
<Kilos> haha
<zipper> I see a number of Kenyan nicks
<zipper> and Ch3ck from Cameroon :)
<zipper> Kilos: btw I'm looking to get a laptop.
<Kilos> the cameroon peeps came to meeting in full force
<zipper> Not a mac unless I have to.
<zipper> Kilos: They did? WOW Cameroon is a serious place.
<Kilos> yeah
<zipper> I hear about their tech scene in the media sometimes.
<Kilos> QA minutes
<QA> Kilos: Sorry, no meeting in progress.
<Kilos> ai!
<zipper> There was much interaction between Cameroon and SA?
<zipper> Who else was there?
<zipper> *here
<Kilos> have you had a look at the system76 i think its called
<zipper> Kilos: Uh so yeah I was thinking the Dell XPS
<zipper> Yeah but those aren't tiny cute laptops.
<zipper> Plus shipping issues.
<Kilos> shiiping is always a prob
<Kilos> but actually customs is worse
<Kilos> this channel is a year old today
<Kilos> happy birthday africa
<Kilos> elacheche ^^
<Kilos> hi Daisyab__
<Daisyab__> hey Kilos
<zipper> WOW nice
<zipper> Yeah by shipping I mainly mean customs because Amazon ships here
<Kilos> Daisyab__ welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> please feel free to hang out here forever
<Daisyab__> Kilos:  thanks :)  I'm glad, there's a channel like this.
<Kilos> where are you Daisyab__ ?
<Daisyab__> Cameroon
<Kilos> oh and please join us on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Daisyab__> And where are you from Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> go cameroon
<Kilos> in in south africa
<Daisyab__> nice
<Daisyab__> I'm a new member
<Kilos> and join the mailing list there at launchpad too
<Kilos> we are happy you have found us
<Kilos> :D
<Daisyab__> same here Kilos.  Hello everyone!
<zipper> Daisyab__: I've heard about Cameroon in the media
<zipper> Web print :)
<zipper> And I know Ch3ck
<Daisyab__> zipper:  ok
<Daisyab__> good things hopefully
<zipper> Daisyab__: But of course
<zipper> :)
<Daisyab__> :)
<zipper> About the tech scene there
<elacheche> Already Kilos ! o_O
<elacheche> HP Africa
<Kilos> yeah
<elacheche> HB*
<Kilos> hi unlaudable
<unlaudable> hey howdy
<d3r1ck> hello everyone ;)
<Kilos> hi d3r1ck
<d3r1ck> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha elacheche clever
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> elacheche if im offline its because our power has died from a storm
<Kilos> Na3iL please tell him
<elacheche> You vote in that thread Kilos :) Just paste your final word there :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> elacheche meeting is at midnight cat hey?
<Kilos> elacheche_anis answer man
<Kilos> im yawning already
<elacheche_anis> soory :(
<elacheche_anis> Kilos:
<elacheche_anis> Kilos: the meeting is in 2h30 x(
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-05
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> morning all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
* Kilos changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 27 April 2016 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://is.gd/i0QrUs
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-06
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-07
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<d3r1ck> Happy Sunday everyone :)
<Kilos> elacheche you here?
<Kilos> eveing everyone, nearly bed time
<Kilos> evening
<elacheche> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> haha hi there
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> How can I help Kilos ?
<Kilos> im looking how you sort expired members but dont see how
<Kilos> i see bartoc just expired so thought i would look at how to do it
<d3r1ck> Hey everyone :0
<d3r1ck> * :)
<Kilos> hi d3r1ck
<d3r1ck> Hello Kilos whats up?
<Kilos> just messing around and trying to build up the courage to kill my dual boot with win7 on this laptop
<Kilos> im scared to mess up my kubuntu
<elacheche> Kilos: in the LP group, click on members, on the top you'll have the list of actual members, go to the end of that list, and you'll find an other list with expired ones
<Kilos> oh ty elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> you mean the all members button hey
<Kilos> dont leave stuff out
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hows things up there lad
<Kilos> hehe i renewed bartoc, hope he wanted that
<Kilos> ill just say i needed the practis
<Kilos> practise
<d3r1ck> :)
<d3r1ck> Kilos: you mean practice?
<Kilos> oh yeah
<Kilos> i get forgetfull at times
<d3r1ck> Ok
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Kilos> thats why i surround myself with young people, they can do the thinking for me
<Kilos> ask cheche ive had him working for a year already
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Kilos: did that guy ask for a renewal? Because we don't renew people if they don't ask for it :)
<Kilos> no i was practiing
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> if he moans ill kill him
<elacheche> :D :D :D
<elacheche> If you told me I would not renew my membership and let you do it :p
<Kilos> i would have still needed your help
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> answering via email link is much easier
<Kilos> i fell like mailing all the expired members and asking them to please explain
<Kilos> feel
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<d3r1ck> Kilos: Nice
<Kilos> i go sleep when you guys wake up
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> a matter of interest
<Na3iL> I am fine as well Kilos ty
<Kilos> while browsing the other day i found an app whereby you can install any ubuntu package from any release in any othe ubuntu
<Kilos> now ive lost it
<Na3iL> is it synaptic Kilos ?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> small name thing built by a private guy i think
<Na3iL> Ah, so no idea about it
<Kilos> i use synaptic in my kubuntu, but it only does release related installs
<Kilos> ill try find it
<Kilos> maybe was even a link in a mail
<Kilos> eeek i even have 900 deleted mails in trash
<Kilos> sleep tight africa. see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-30
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<elacheche> Morning africa
<elacheche> Morning theShirbiny: https://twitter.com/eon01/status/825753927773782016
<theShirbiny> ty elacheche :D
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Mornign Guest89004 and welcome to #ubuntu-africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-01-31
<chesedo> Morning all
<CraigZim> hello
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-01
<theShirbiny> elacheche: O.O /j #linuxac
<theShirbiny> evening everyone :)
<CraigZim> Good afternoon :)
<elacheche> Hey theShirbiny, K..
<elacheche> spotty: news from kilos?
<spotty> elacheche: *blink*
<elacheche> superfly:  news from kilos?
<superfly> elacheche: he's in hospital, getting some tests and things done
<superfly> trying to run the hospital from his bed, as he does
<superfly> still full of spunk
<elacheche>  hope he'll be OK..
<Dro> hi
<superfly> elacheche: he's fighting with the nurses and the doctors, he sounds fine to me. when he stops fighting, that's when we need to be worried.
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-02
<elacheche> Good news superfly :)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-05
<nzoueidi> Hello, anyone have news about Kilos?
<paddatrapper> nzoueidi: He's alive and kicking. Still in hospital as far as I know
<nzoueidi> Please let us know if there's any update paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> nzoueidi: will do
<nzoueidi> Thank you
#ubuntu-africa 2018-01-31
<Mooke> HI NIGGERS
<Mooke> WHATS UP
